# The Granddaughters Turkey



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The Granddaughter , Cheyenne , got her bird yesterday.
9 1/2" beard , 1" spurs.
I can't take any credit for this one. She was hunting with her aunt Tammy. :lol::lol::lol:
Special Thanks to Aunt Tammy for taking Cheyenne hunting !
Congrats Cheyenne !


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

jackbob42 said:


> The Granddaughter , Cheyenne , got her bird yesterday.
> 9 1/2" beard , 1" spurs.
> I can't take any credit for this one. She was hunting with her aunt Tammy. :lol::lol::lol:
> Special Thanks to Aunt Tammy for taking Cheyenne hunting !
> Congrats Cheyenne !


A BIG Congrats to Cheyenne and a WTG to Aunt Tammy for a terrific guiding job. You didn't happen to get a weight on her tom, did you? It's got more beard than mine (8-15/16") and pretty equal spurs...mine weighed in at 22.3 lbs.



GREAT JOB LADIES!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

:woohoo1:

Well done Cheyenne!!!!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Way to go Cheyenne!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome. The picture looks great. Congrats on the nice bird.


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats to Cheyenne! The smile tells it all.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Once hens get bred and start going to sit on their nests in the morning use this to your advantage. Gobblers will be out looking  this is when hunting mid-morning all the way through afternoon can pay off big.


----------

